# having a problem of GPS in my droid X



## Abdul (Aug 25, 2011)

i m having a problem with GPS on my droid x since last week i dont know why??? it was working fine before after an update of google maps it stopped working.... it just keep searching on GPS.. today i on my my GPS from my job to my home... its a 12 miles way and those 12 miles GPS was searching..... i tried liberty rom and rev number cm7 same issue..... please let me know is it a network or my phone??? thank yall

HAPPY NEW YEAR


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 6, 2011)

If you remove the battery cover and use the app gps 
status do you get signal?


----------



## Abdul (Aug 25, 2011)

yes sir i read some where that liberty had that problem i tried on both roms but no luck


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 6, 2011)

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1280158
or
http://forum.xda-developers.com/show....php?t=1247683
or
http://forum.xda-developers.com/show...13&postcount=1
or
http://rootzwiki.com/topic/6410-gps-help/page__hl__%2Bgps+%2Birish+%2B84__fromsearch__1

also
make sure the gold connector on the back left inside the battery area is out enough where it is touching the battery door when attached.

When I was having issues about 5 months ago I used a little bit from all these links. I don't take credit for any of these write up but they are informative and if they help you give credit to the OP. Good luck.


----------



## zbjones (Sep 23, 2011)

I know sometimes I have this problem when switching roms. I keep an apparently called Faster Fix on my phone, seems to work almost every time to fix my issues. I guess it resets the region your GPS uses.

Also, not that I'm blaming it on the sun, but I do know the news said we're having some solar flare issues this week LOL. So I'm just saying....look up!

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------

